# Best RTA/ Tuning software?



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm finally putting together a pc based rta system and have seen a wide variety of software programs out there to consider. Being a professional marketer all my life, I prefer to get real user input as opposed to relying on manufacturers claims, and particularly since the car is a challenging space in which to measure.

I'm broke after buying all this gear over the last several years and then suffering some health issues... so I need to stick with one program if possible! For those who've done this already, is there a clear leader? Or, are there a couple that work best together - or even any freeware?

Thanks in advance. I've been reading around btw and have seen a lot of talk about options, but no attempt to determine which might work best as a one stop solution.

Less


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bang for the buck............truerta


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah, budget wise its hard to beat trueRTA. But since I dont want to dish out for that either, I use an "extended" trial of Smaart


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

iphone users, bang for the buck app FFT analyzer by Studio Six Digital
*$19.00*

if you're concerned about the calibration of the mic, 
the company has compensation and correction already applied to the program to achieve a balanced of a reading as they could make it.
they'll soon release a pro mic and pre-amp, *$250.00*


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

true-RTA is my software of choice... lots of functionality... hard to beat for the price.


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I really like DSSF3 as a one stop shop. 

YMEC software - DSSF3 - Audio spectrum analyzer, professional acoustic measurement and analysis


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I've been thinking of trying Pocket RTA on my smart phone or my old pocket pc. I am not quite ready to go with a phantom powered microphone and dedicate a PC to RTA, but I may be soon!


----------



## frankcarter (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm not an expert on the subject PC based RTA systems but I've had excellent results using RoomEQWizard for my car and home. Very flexible and free.


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

has anyone else used FFT by Studio Six Digital? How does it compare to using TrueRTA?


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

timelord9 said:


> has anyone else used FFT by Studio Six Digital? How does it compare to using TrueRTA?


i have experience with FFT by Studio Six Digital, and it's been amazing thus far.

I have not used TrueRTA. 
FFT is for quick checks and balances, read up on the features and see if it fits your needs.


----------



## thatvan (Aug 29, 2006)

Why not try SynRTA (free)
ARTA (free)
or Holmimpulse (free as well)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

less said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm finally putting together a pc based rta system and have seen a wide variety of software programs out there to consider. Being a professional marketer all my life, I prefer to get real user input as opposed to relying on manufacturers claims, and particularly since the car is a challenging space in which to measure.
> 
> ...


I used to use Speaker Workshop for everything. It's free, and can do crossover design, gated measurements, impedance sweeps, and thiele small. I had a lot of issues with calibration, and getting consistent results. I found myself spending 75% of my time setting levels to get a clean measurement. And this was with a "professional" sound card, which had a very low noise floor.

I switched to Arta earlier this year, and never looked back. It's cheap, something like $60. I use it in demo mode, where you can't save your results. I just do a screen capture and dump the results into Gimp. (also free.)

I've heard good things about HolmImpulse too. (also free.)

If you want to spend a few bucks, SoundEasy is known to be very good. It's about $300 at Parts Express IIRC.

Why are you limiting yourself to RTA? Gated measurements are superior to RTA measurements. Sound off legends like Richard Clark and Mark Eldridge were known to use TEF, which is also a step up from RTA. But TEF is very expensive, and Arta is practically free.

Here's some more info on my measurement set up here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/65046-improve-your-sound-quality-80-a.html

HTH


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

x2 on aRTA.
'for the money'... can't beat free.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Win MLS 2004 (free for 30 days) is very good, doesn't work with Vista.


http://www.winmls.com/


This is excellent:


Audio Spectrum Analyzer and Acoustics Software


Free for 30 days, but it isn't easy to learn.


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I just do a screen capture and dump the results into Gimp.


any FAQ for the computer retarded?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

ihartred said:


> any FAQ for the computer retarded?


Honestly it's easier to buy the program, I think Arta is $30 or something.

But here's what I do, it's a hack:


measure in Arta
hit print-screen to capture the pic
paste the image into gimp (freeware, google it.)
"anchor" the layer (ctrl-H)
under tools, click "select by color" (shift-O)
select the measured response using your mouse
cut the response (ctrl-x)
paste the measured response into a new image (ctrl-v)
repeat the steps above for every point on the polar map

I did all this from memory, ymmv


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ or you can just overlay responses within aRTA and not have to do any of the steps you suggested. 

if you want to take a picture, take a screenshot and drop it into MS Paint.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I HAVE to get a laptop! Lugging the home system to the car is starting to suck and having to fix the borrowed laptop prior to every use (and it simply just not being mine) is also no fun.

Thanks all. I've dl'd most of these and will fool around a bit. It sounds like Aarta will be a good place to start. After installing many of these, I find myself struggling to pick which to use where if I just grab one and go for it for a while, I start learning enough to be dangerous. Don't mind spending a little cash for whichever seems best down the road, but I didn't want to drop money on something and find out there were other free options that were better or something though haha.

Looking forward to hearing what I've been missing! My last tune on the Clarion was simply awesome but I am struggling with the new Bit One - somethings (plural) are off and I can't isolate them =(.

Less


----------



## GlockandRoll (Oct 2, 2009)

What kind of mic do I need to run TrueRTA off a notebook for my car?
And, I'm assuming that I can just use the sound-out of my notebook to go into my Audio Controll DQL-8's iPod input, correct?


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

not trying to be clever but if you search rta for 100dlls you will find all the information


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I ended up running TrueRTA with a Dayton Calibrated microphone purchased from Parts Express. I am also using a USB Mic Mate. The only down side is that my system is not part of a closed loop in that I can't generate and measure the generated signal on the same clock of the same device. Regardless, it is better than the NOTHING that most of my local car audio shops have.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I've not used any windowing in my measuring in well over a year.

IMO, unless you're building speakers or doing some sort of home audio project where you need the ability to do windowing, there's no reason to have a loopback system (for the purpose of sending a retrieving data with the intent to measure arrival time). 

However, having a send/receive setup to generate signal and measure it is very convenient.


----------



## MerlinWerks (Feb 4, 2008)

Hard to beat Room EQ Wizard for features and price (Free). A very knowledgeable bunch on the forum HERE, albeit geared mostly towards Home Theater setups.


----------

